# Is there "organic" or healthy kool aid??



## gothnurse3 (Dec 13, 2006)

I know, that is an oxymoron. But, summer is almost here. Most of our friends are totally mainstream with food. I am tired of explaining and I want my kids to just fit in sometimes...on the surface. I have skirted a lot by serving organic hot dogs, homemade (organic) french fries, homemade (organic) cake and ice cream at our birthday parties.....looks totally normal on the exterior but NO HFCS or hormones...and I am the only one who knows that I am feeding the children the healthiest version of "kiddie" food available.

The drinks are always a bummer. Most of these people think Sprite or 7-UP is fine for a kid to drink.








Something more "hip" than juice or milk? TIA!!


----------



## moss (Feb 7, 2004)

iced herbal teas/sun teas

beaver soda

low sodium sparkling water with a squeeze of citrus

chocolate almond milk (a la blue diamond)


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

RW Knudson makes wonderful 100% juice that tastes a lot like pop - comes in lemon lime, grape, tangerine, and a half dozen other flavors too. Its *REALLY* good, though also quit expensive...


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

lemonade? it's all sugar but at least it won't turn your mouth blue


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

Juice squeeze? Hanson soda?

You could make fruit punch with natural ingredients. And actual fruit!


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

What about Hansen's soda? It's made with cane sugar, so a bit healthier than 7-up and such.

Lemonade's also a good idea - I buy the organic kind (Newman's, I think?) every once in a while as my oldest DS likes it.

There are also organic versions of Capri sun type of drinks - I've bought the O Organics brand from Albertsons.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Oh, and RW Knudson also has organic fruit-juice juice boxes & lemonade boxes that are quite yummy... I have them for a treat when we pack a lunch for the park or something


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

here is a recipe. you can leave you the fake colors, of course.


----------



## AJP (Apr 30, 2003)

You can make Italian sodas using unflavored carbonated water and organic flavored syrup like this place sells http://www.naturesflavors.com/default.php?cPath=63 . You can also make a bright red (nearly kool-aid red) herbal tea by steeping hibiscus flowers (available in bulk at most natural food stores that sell dry herbs) in hot water, sweeten it with what you prefer (flavored syrup like above, organic sugar, honey, etc.), and you can use it as a base for fruit punch by adding fruit juice or puree.


----------



## Grace and Granola (Oct 15, 2005)

I'm trying to get my kids off of juice by making fruity herbal teas sweetened with honey. They are colorful and sweet. The sample pack we bought has, raspberry, black cherry, blueberry and peach. Brew it strong, add some honey and put it in a pitcher. Looks just like kool-aid!


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

I'm not clear on what you'r asking. Are you looking for something to serve other people? Or to bring along for your kids when the soda comes out?

If the former, I think you should just stick to milk, water, or juice. Why should you have to "hip" up your menu for anyone else? Or explain anything? When did juice become unacceptable? If these folks (or their kids) are going to be rude about what you serve them, I'd re-think whether you want to hang out with them.

If the latter...I'm not sure.


----------



## Tarielena (Sep 10, 2008)

If you like Stevia then the Stevita brand makes these drink powders. Like Kool Aid, but with Stevia instead of sugar, and the colors are all natural. I have some and mix it up when I'm craving something sweet.


----------

